# SBody S-CA3 50W VW APV Box Mod Kit



## Stosta (9/5/16)

Apologies if this has been posted, usually a few duplicates on the "New Product Watch" 






A VW squonker, 1 - 50W though, which might not be enough. But a step in the right direction! Looks like the Dripbox sparked some sort of interest at least. Looks like it would be smaller than the DB too...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dave1 (9/5/16)

That is a sexy little device.


----------



## Pixstar (9/5/16)

Love the size and form factor!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (9/5/16)

Very old. Been out for a long time. Build quality is negligible.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (9/5/16)

zadiac said:


> Very old. Been out for a long time. Build quality is negligible.



Oh is it that one? Ok, I thought it was a new smaller device.


----------



## zadiac (9/5/16)

Pixstar said:


> Oh is it that one? Ok, I thought it was a new smaller device.



lol.......yeah. I think Kangertech got the idea from them. It's a very noob/beginner squonking system and I never liked it from the start. Less so after watching Phil's video for the first time when he posted it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (9/5/16)

zadiac said:


> lol.......yeah. I think Kangertech got the idea from them. It's a very noob/beginner squonking system and I never liked it from the start. Less so after watching Phil's video for the first time when he posted it.


I recall watching that review...not good.


----------



## Stosta (10/5/16)

zadiac said:


> Very old. Been out for a long time. Build quality is negligible.



Thanks @zadiac ! My bad. I found it as a new listing at slowtech, and hadn't seen it before (this came out waaaay before I even started vaping).


----------



## zadiac (10/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Thanks @zadiac ! My bad. I found it as a new listing at slowtech, and hadn't seen it before (this came out waaaay before I even started vaping).



Hahaha, no sweat bro. Just pointed it out so new folks don't think it's a new thing


----------

